# хрен морковкин



## turkjey5

Привет!
Что значит " хрен морковкин"?
Заранее большое спасибо!!

-Давай выпьем. 
-Да я...    
-Не, не, не! Если ты не выпьешь, хрен морковкин, прости меня Господи на добром слове...    Кто тебя химиком сделал? А? 
-Марья Антоновна, я вообще-то..    
-Да. Чего? 
-А вы скажите,    вам самогонка ничего? Нормально? 
-Нормально. Без нее плохо.


----------



## Maroseika

Хрен в таких выражениях обычно означает пенис, есть устойчивое выражение - хрен моржовый.
Хрен морковкин - окказионализм, совсем не обидный, поскольку смягчен добрым словом морковка.


----------



## covar

Хрен - имя (_как_ Барак) - *хрен* говорят вместо *хер*, а тем более *хуй*, для смягчения "ругательного" смысла ("Иди на хрен!" вместо  "Иди на хер!", а тем более "Иди на хуй!")
Морковкин - фамилия (_как _Обама) (морковка _тоже похожа на_ пенис)

Хрен Морковкин - шутливо-фривольное обращение к человеку по имени-фамилии, но имея в виду, что он всё-таки хер (а может быть и хуй).


----------



## turkjey5

covar said:


> Хрен - имя (_как_ Барак)



У некоторых людей есть первое имя Хрен?


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> У некоторых людей есть первое имя Хрен?


Нет.
Кроме того, в большинстве случаев "хрен" не является сознательным эвфемизмом, это просто грубоватое слово, не имеющее никакого отношения к его непристойному прародителю (ни хрена, на хрена, какого хрена, хрен с ним, хреновина, хренотень и т.п.).  
Кстати, в системе русских имен нет понятия "первое имя". Есть имя (даже если оно составное), отчество и фамилия.


----------



## covar

ни хрена - ни хера - ни хуя 
на хрена - на хера - на хуя 
какого хрена - какого хера - какого хуя 
хрен с ним - хер с ним - хуй с ним 
хреновина - херовина - хуёвина 
хренотень - херотень - хуетень


----------



## Maroseika

Пожалуйста, не забывайте ставить знак  в соответствующих местах.


----------



## La Violette

turkjey5 said:


> У некоторых людей есть первое имя Хрен?


Знаю одну семью с Украины их фамилия- Хреньковы.


----------



## covar

А я знаю человека с фамилией Хренов.


----------



## Avanpost

There is a name Dick in English language counries.


----------



## turkjey5

"прости меня Господи на добром слове" знaчит прости меня бог за ругань?
Заранее большое спасибо!!


----------



## igusarov

Это смесь двух фраз: "прости меня Господи" и "спасибо на добром слове". В результате получилось забавное и смешное выражение. Без контекста не ясно, к кому относятся слова "на добром слове". Если к Господу, то эту фразу можно понять как "Бог, прости меня своим добрым словом". Если те слова относятся к говорящему - то "Бог, прости меня за мои добрые слова".


----------



## igusarov

Maroseika said:


> Хрен в таких выражениях обычно означает пенис, есть устойчивое выражение - хрен моржовый.


Точно. Если помните, на центральном телевидении на  протяжении нескольких лет выходила передача, где ведущего звали Хрюн  Моржов. Конечно, это было не настоящее имя (rather, a gag name). Да и  сам персонаж был не настоящим человеком, а нарисованным компьютером кабаном. Но авторы  намерено выдумали такое имя, которое воспринималось бы зрителями как  эвфемизм на непристойность и как игра слов: хрен = пенис, хрюн = свинья.


----------



## Maroseika

igusarov said:


> Это смесь двух фраз: "прости меня Господи" и "спасибо на добром слове". В результате получилось забавное и смешное выражение. Без контекста не ясно, к кому относятся слова "на добром слове". Если к Господу, то эту фразу можно понять как "Бог, прости меня своим добрым словом". Если те слова относятся к говорящему - то "Бог, прости меня за мои добрые слова".



Если же это действительно была ругань, как можно предположить из вопроса, то появляется и другой смысл: доброе слово = добрая (хорошая, мощная) ругань, за что и просят прощения у бога.


----------



## covar

Оригинальные субтитры:


> -Вы серьезно?
> -Вполне.
> -То есть Вы в роли.. как это..    Сваха что ли?
> -Да ты что? Какая сваха?    Не сходи с ума,    я просто облегчу тебе положение,    твое положение.. а то будешь    бекать, мекать, как козел.
> -Как кто?
> *-Ну, как козел, прости меня Господи не добром слове. *





> -Давай выпьем.
> -Да я...
> -Не, не, не! *Если ты не выпьешь, хрен морковкин, прости меня Господи на добром слове*...    Кто тебя химиком сделал? А?


----------



## turkjey5

covar said:


> Оригинальные субтитры:



* -А... Повытаптывали, пожрали! Мать твою, прости меня на добром слове, Господи!*​*-Класс, теть Маш! Класс. Научила бы как-нибудь на досуге-то, а? А ну пошли, рогатые!*

Я думал, она просит прощения за "*Мать твою*".​


----------



## covar

Она просит прощения у Господа за свои слова "*Мать твою*", но иронически (в шутку) называет эти слова "добрым словом". Да и эта просьба прощения звучит тоже иронически, несерьёзно. Это для нее просто привычное обиходное выражение. Никакого глубокого религиозного смысла она в него не вкладывает.


----------

